
Show HN: Numpy in Go - praveen9920
https://github.com/praveenpenumaka/numpygo
======
chewxy
Cool work! How does this compare with gorgonia.org/tensor?

~~~
praveen9920
I have created the project only for learning purposes

tensor looks really good with a lot of functionalities and proper benchmarks

I could probably compare the performance and see how I can improve.

------
panpanna
Great job!

Would love to see some performance comparisons with python numpy when the code
is ready.

~~~
praveen9920
I do have some benchmark numbers with numpy. TBH they are not terrible but not
great either.

At this point in time, I am trying to maximize the usability of the library
rather than optimizing for performance.

